# Bought a 2011 Tracker Grizzly 1754 Jon. Where do you run the wiring to the front?



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Just bought a 2011 Tracker Grizzly 1754 Jon with the floor in it from the factory, but I can't seem to figure out how to get wire from the rear to the front deck for the trolling motor and electric anchor? I tried using an electrical snake, but can't find any openings under the deck to pull wire through. Anyone have one of these boats or know someone who has ran the wiring in this thing?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have always ran them along the side of the boat and then zip tied them in place. Use the tie with a screw hole in them and small self taper. Screw either into the supports or to button of the lip.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

wildcoy73 said:


> I have always ran them along the side of the boat and then zip tied them in place. Use the tie with a screw hole in them and small self taper. Screw either into the supports or to button of the lip.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's starting to look like I might have to do that, but I was really hoping to hide everything under the floor for a clean look.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

The tracker is the old fisher. The only hole under the floor is dead center at the very bottom for water to drain threw. You might get a wire to go down the chime. But matters on screws and rivets they put in place. When I rigged these boat out I went along the side. U can put pic pipe on the side and heat it just a bit to bend with the boat, and part it to match.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

That's pvc pipe. Auto correct on phone

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

wildcoy73 said:


> That's pvc pipe. Auto correct on phone
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sounds like I got my answer. I appreciate it! Time to get some supplies tomorrow and start my project!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Have fun. Any question just ask

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate all the help!


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I used cable moulding on my jon. Cable moulding is used in offices to run computer wires along walls and such. There are many different shapes and sizes. Most of it is plastic and has adhesive backing that stuck very well to the sides of my boat. You can find it in the home improvement stores. 

Eric


----------

